# Pat6191's Hat



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is my pattern for the little hat I knit to coordinate with Lion Brand pattern 80702AD.
Needles: 4mm
Cast on 60(66) stitches.
Knit 4 rows in seed stitch.
Knit 2 rows.
K2tog, yo to end, cast on 1 stitch - Count your stitches here and make sure you have the right number!
Knit 3 rows.
K2tog, yo to end, cast on 1 stitch.
Knit 3 rows.
K2tog, yo to end, cast on 1 stitch.
Knit 1 row.
Work in stocking stitch until piece measures 4"(5") from cast on edge. End after a purl row.
Begin decreasing:
If you cast on 60 stitches, skip next 2 rows. The next 2 rows are only to be done if you cast on 66 stitches. 
*K9, K2tog* to end (should now have 60 stitiches).
Purl 1 row.
(k2, K2tog) across row (45).
Purl 1 row.
(K1, K2tog) across row (30).
Purl 1 row.
K2 tog across row (15).
Purl 1 row.
K1 *k2tog across row (8).
Cut yarn, leaving a tail. Thread through remaining stitches, pull tight & sew together. Weave in ends.

The white hat was knit starting with 66 stitches; the pink hat with 60 stitches.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So sweet. Thanks for the pattern. I will definitely try this one.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Pat6191 said:


> This is my pattern for the little hat I knit to coordinate with Lion Brand pattern 80702AD.
> Needles: 4mm
> Cast on 60(66) stitches.
> Knit 4 rows in seed stitch.
> ...


Adorable! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern! I'm looking forward to trying it!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. :thumbup:  I have added it to my pattern files.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks for the pattern .GOD BLESS


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you for sharing this pattern!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Love the pattern and would like to try this. But I don't understand what yo to end means. Can someone explain.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cocoa said:


> Love the pattern and would like to try this. But I don't understand what yo to end means. Can someone explain.


It means yarn over.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sweet. Thanks for the pattern. I will definitely try this one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Cocoa said:


> Love the pattern and would like to try this. But I don't understand what yo to end means. Can someone explain.


It means repeat (k2tog, yarn over) across to the end of the row.
You are making the open work (lace) rows.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a very pretty pattern...thank you!


----------



## swyn (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for this sweet pattern. I will be making these baby hats for charity. So generous of you to offer up this pattern.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very sweet - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teedball (Feb 5, 2014)

Did you use circular needles or double pointed? 
Darling hats..........ATW


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Teedball said:


> Did you use circular needles or double pointed?
> Darling hats..........ATW


I just used regular straight knitting needles - it's not a lot of stitches and I knit it flat & seamed it.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

swyn said:


> Thank you for this sweet pattern. I will be making these baby hats for charity. So generous of you to offer up this pattern.


That's a wonderful idea.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for this pattern. Did I miss the suggested needle and yarn size? (Mom used to say if there were two elephants in my room, I would miss both of them).


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

piebirdsue said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern. Did I miss the suggested needle and yarn size? (Mom used to say if there were two elephants in my room, I would miss both of them).


You just missed one elephant! Needle size was right at the beginning of the pattern - 4mm. I didn't suggest a yarn but I used Softee Baby (Bernat) because that's what I had.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

GrandmaNona, Thank for explaining. I did not understand that Ir was a repeat across the row.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Only missed one elephant? I'm improving with age lol. Thank you much.


----------



## terril (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, just what have been wanting to do


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very sweet. Thanks


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Very pretty hats!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

That one got me as well. But, I figured it means [K2tog,yo] to end.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Looks cute, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Darling hats..Thanks for the pattern..


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Many thanks for such a sweet pattern.


----------



## Elaine46 (Dec 8, 2013)

Love it. Added to my patterns.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much. It's a lovely pattern.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Beautiful little hat!!!


----------

